
Panorama picture of Mars - rkudeshi
http://www.panoramas.dk/mars/greeley-haven.html
======
nilsbunger
Would be good to clarify this is from one of the OLD rovers. It IS a beautiful
panorama regardless.

~~~
terzza
Here's the first Panoramic received from Curiosity:

[http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/674846main_pia16011-43_16...](http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/674846main_pia16011-43_1600-1200.jpg)

Taken from the gallery at:

[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/multimedia/gallery-
ind...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/multimedia/gallery-
indexEvents.html)

~~~
guscost
We can actually watch in real time as the details from each capture are beamed
back to earth! Hooray for public servers and progressive JPEG!

------
rkudeshi
More information about how the picture was taken:

 _It is presented in false color to emphasize differences between materials in
the scene. It was assembled from 817 component images taken between Dec. 21,
2011, and May 8, 2012, while Opportunity was stationed on an outcrop
informally named "Greeley Haven," on a segment of the rim of ancient Endeavour
Crater._

<http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2012-196>

~~~
mhurron
> false color

Too bad, it would be nice to just see it in true colour just to get the
feeling of actually standing there.

~~~
sp332
The cameras (at least on the old rovers, and probably similar on Opportunity)
are black-and-white cameras that accurately measure the amount of light
hitting each part of the sensor. To get a color image, a filter is placed in
front of the camera. There are lots of different filters available, and they
are chosen for each image to highlight differences in materials. A "true-
color" image would have to be planned in advance and taken multiple times with
different filters, then recombined to make a color image.
<http://areo.info/mer/> (edited for correctness)

~~~
jsmcgd
So is this close to a true color image or is it still way off?

If it's close, I think it's fantastic. For me, part of what would make any
desert more psychologically tolerable would be a greater variety of color.

~~~
sliverstorm
It's supposed to be pretty close. There's a reference marker on the rover with
a few different colors that is used to index the black-and-whites to color.
There are a bunch of people arguing about how the hue isn't perfect, or this
or that shade of red is a few nanometers off, but as I understand it, in terms
of color reproduction it's no worse than a cheap cell phone camera.

~~~
GraemeL
You can see the reference marker on the panorama. It's on the solar panel to
the left of the mast. At the top of the panel is a white disk that looks like
if has an old style arcade joystick sticking out of it. Zoom in on the disk
and you can see the (now red dust marred) colour calibration indicators on the
square surrounding the white circle.

------
laserDinosaur
Goddam those are some confusing mouse controls

~~~
delinka
It's "push the camera" instead of "push the picture." I agree that it's
unintuitive.

~~~
ryusage
I suspect it depends on whether you see it as just viewing a flat picture, or
as actually seeing from the rover's perspective. Personally, I see it as the
latter, so I would actually find it unintuitive if the controls were reversed.

It's kind of funny how such a seemingly irrelevant semantic argument gives a
completely opposite implementation.

------
js4all
It is pretty awesome, but not from Curiosity. I hope we get similar stuff from
the current mission.

~~~
larrydag
I have a feeling that the new stuff we get will blow this away. Even though I
love this panorama already.

------
joering2
So beautiful and peaceful; there is something magical about this picture -- a
planet that human feet never touched. No human installations, no radio haves
(other than from this rover) running, clean.

I wonder if it would be possible to GMO-engineer some sort of plants that
could survive and grow/evolve in Martian atmosphere. Would be amazing to see
the result -- humans brought life to Mars and it evolved on its own. We
definitely should try!!

~~~
Wingman4l7
Flip through the second book in Kim Stanley Robinson's _Mars_ trilogy, _Green
Mars_ ; he examines in detail what such plant life would be like.

------
austenallred
I was most impressed that it worked on mobile flawlessly.

------
scorpio7312
This is awesome. I wonder what information NASA will collect on Mars and how
much it cost to gather with the previous missions!

------
Keyframe
For some reason ground looks very damp on every picture of Mars surface I've
seen.

------
kposehn
...wow, I cannot wait to be there one day.

------
piyushco
Stunning pics! Amazing.

------
remirokosa
blows my mind

------
AkThhhpppt
Nope: [http://www.amazon.com/Mars-Uncovering-Secrets-National-
Geogr...](http://www.amazon.com/Mars-Uncovering-Secrets-National-
Geographic/dp/0792273737) published by the National Geographic from Pathfinder
images in 1998.

~~~
debacle
Nope what?

~~~
AkThhhpppt
Was this not previously titled "first panorama...," or am I losing grip on
reality?

I admit to either being possible.

~~~
Robby2012
now it's just called "Panorama picture of Mars"

~~~
AkThhhpppt
Thus the confusion. ",)

